# Cubingtime.com Update!



## Grohuen (Jul 1, 2017)

CUBINGTIME.COM UPDATE!

We are glad to present you a new update, which adds many important and interesting features! 

Change list: 
• New pie chart 
• Step by step scramble drawing 
• New event: 3x3x3 Fewest moves in timer, rooms and contests! Now site supports all WCA events! 
• Some settings are available the timer is running (Necessary for FM event) 
• New records are shown in the stats block, based on records in your profile 
• All trimmed solves are colored (red or green) in the solves block in timer, session view, etc 
• New manual mode 
• Solve info window in timer (Open by clicking on the time in the solves block) 
• Sum sessions, which contains all solves of the current event, from the timer, rooms and contests 
• Solves import 
• Report system for contests 
• Square-1 scrambles have been improved 
• Retina display support 
• HTTPS protocol is now available 

Timer page is available only by the HTTPS protocol. The site will be working on both protocols until September 1st. Then it will be available only by HTTPS. If your solves in the timer vanish, until September 1st, you can download them here http://cubingtime.com/solves and import manually (In timer: settings -> import solves) 

• Weekly contest rating 
• Countries and continents filters on contest rating and result pages 
• Alerts in contests (For OH, WF, BF, FM events if you are participating for the first time and if your results are too fast) 
• In records, that have been set on the site, we add a link in the detailed information to the session, where that record was set 
• User's groups (admins, testers, etc) are shown in the profile, on the wall and in the chats 
• Online status has been added to many sections 
• Sound alert, when the time is end in multiblind 
• Now you can use any characters in your password 
• You can use Latin extended characters in your name or city (e.g. ê, ç and others) 
• Tags (+tag) are allowed for emails 
• Bug fixes and other minor improvements 

We also conducted our first massive closed beta test, which helps us improve our site.


----------



## Niksson (Jul 10, 2017)

About new manual mode:

This mode is similar to how results are entered in Cubecomps: you just enter the numbers in order they appear on timer, without periods or colons. This makes entering results quicker and more convenient.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 11, 2017)

Niksson said:


> About new manual mode:
> 
> This mode is similar to how results are entered in Cubecomps: you just enter the numbers in order they appear on timer, without periods or colons. This makes entering results quicker and more convenient.



I actually never knew they did this. This is so much more convenient for entering times manually


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 11, 2017)

Ooh nice...


----------



## genericcuber666 (Jul 12, 2017)

I Think I'm going to use this!


----------

